# Black Granite (Official)



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Horrible phone pictures but may post some nice ones later!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Here's a lowered pic...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice to know we have to many BGM cruzen owners running around with nothing to do but post PICS for the PIC Monster Starks ...


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

brian v said:


> That's Nice to know we have to many BGM cruzen owners running around with nothing to do but post PICS for the PIC Monster Starks ...


Thread wouldn't be official without a grumpy Brian post LMAO


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup! you pulling a night shift ? What no Cartoons like the Smurf ?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

brian v said:


> Sup! you pulling a night shift ? What no Cartoons like the Smurf ?


Nights until next weekend. Watching Maverick while I work.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

BGM all day long.

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I know longer own my Black Granite Metallic Cruze.

But I still have pics of it in my garage the day it came off the transport truck.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's mine.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Finally, a black Cruze thread! Here's mine


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

Teaser pics from some work today.
View attachment 87818
View attachment 87826



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

View attachment 88482

View attachment 88490

I went with the BGM accents and the I liked the bowtie upside down so i left it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

rodney5 said:


> View attachment 88482
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's the only pic I still have on my IPhone of my BGM LTZ RS.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> View attachment 88514
> 
> 
> Here's the only pic I still have on my IPhone of my BGM LTZ RS.


I know you're eager to swap your rims with my 16" LTs


----------



## Vo0do0 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm officially in :bowdown:

*What I've Done:

**



















**

Bypassed the intake resonator. 
Plasti Dipped Chrome and bow ties.
Limo tint everywhere.


Vision:

K&N CAI
19" black rims/wheels and lower depending where the tires sit.
Tint tail lights and "eyebrow" headlights.
(Maybe) Blue LED's in headlamps.
Flowmaster/Magnaflow Exhaust tip.*


----------



## 716RS (Mar 5, 2014)

This is my baby, love the BGM. wouldn't have it any other way! 
Just dipped the side markers the other day


Sent from Wayne manor


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

716RS said:


> View attachment 89529
> View attachment 89537
> View attachment 89545
> 
> ...


Car looks sick!! I love the all red tails on the BGM.


----------



## g8stombaugh (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey all I just purchased a 2014 Cruze 1LT with the all star package and the premium sound. I also have a Pontiac G8 GT that I have modified like crazy so its awesome to come take a look at the stuff you guys are doing to these! I think my first modification will be the plasti dip on the chevy bows, are there any alternatives to doing plasti dip on them?


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

I just got 20% tint for the back but haven't got a picture yet but heres some other :grin:


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

g8stombaugh said:


> Hey all I just purchased a 2014 Cruze 1LT with the all star package and the premium sound. I also have a Pontiac G8 GT that I have modified like crazy so its awesome to come take a look at the stuff you guys are doing to these! I think my first modification will be the plasti dip on the chevy bows, are there any alternatives to doing plasti dip on them?


Yup, I used vinyl over lays off Amazon. I link the plastidip better though as the vinyl is a biotch


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

18" MPW wheels
Emblem overlays - used some free vinyl scraps from a sign shop. 
Cx racing ram air


----------



## RUSSH (Jun 17, 2014)

The only pic I have so far.




Gonna add tint next week. I will also add the SF antenna and black out the bowties. Not sure If I will debadge yet.
Eibach springs will be in the near future too.


----------



## Vo0do0 (Jun 11, 2014)

Just an update on mine. Did the tail light tint :wavetowel2:


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

View attachment 91586

```

```


----------



## KTRodriguez (Jun 20, 2014)

We had a long trip back from Cincinnati this past weekend!


----------



## RUSSH (Jun 17, 2014)

Added some tint. I'll try and get some better pics this weekend.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Got the taillights done! LEDs were installed when the lights were off. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RUSSH (Jun 17, 2014)

Finally got a slightly better pic this evening.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> Got the taillights done! LEDs were installed when the lights were off.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hey! That looks pretty good!


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

heres mine i have a little body work to have done before i dive too deep into things after my last few cars im mainly doing things for looks on this one. first and foremost though is i need tint


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Added LTZ handles to the eco.


----------



## Matt D (Jul 14, 2014)

Here is my contribution. Just picked it up last Friday. I threw a Curt hitch & wiring kit on right away as I tow my motorcycles, and I also had the windows tinted 25%. Nothing else yet, but I'm working on it. Everything I own is black, so the chrome pieces will be getting dipped soon. BTW, are those hard to take off? The side window trim looks like they just pop off, but the rear one looks to be different???


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks nice... bit jealous of the TD


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

There has to be more BGM than this? Gonna bump the thread with another picture.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Here, but too hot to take pics even in my garage.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Here a couple of mine...


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Added LTZ handles to the eco.


Where did you get those handles? I'm entertaining the idea of chrome handles on my cruze. Also how did they install are they actual handles or covers that stick on? Thank you!

You're welcome to PM if you'd like


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I was so excited! I was going to announced that I traded in my 2011 Cruze Eco MT BGM for a 2014 Cruze LT MT BGM. Instead I'm posting a picture of how shitty my luck is. I haven't had my car a whole freaking week and last night on the way home from work a raccoon ran out into the road and I didn't hit my brakes soon enough. So here is the lovely dent/crack in the plastic bumper. :sad::sad010:


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

So here's one picture in the daylight. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

rayray718 said:


> So here's one picture in the daylight.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This picture is after I pushed it out the best I could. Hopefully it'll last and I won't have to pay for a new bumper. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snakecharmer383 (Aug 1, 2014)

Picking mine up tomorrow! Super stoked about getting it!! Tint will be first to do...


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Got the tailight overlays from MA 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruznRpm13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Right after after a rainstorm

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Animals commit suicide by car a lot


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> Where did you get those handles? I'm entertaining the idea of chrome handles on my cruze. Also how did they install are they actual handles or covers that stick on? Thank you!
> 
> You're welcome to PM if you'd like


These are the LTZ ones that are body colored with chrome center strip. I found the part # for them then searched all of eBay for the cheapest price shipped and highest seller ratings. My only issue was the instructions told me the wrong size torx head. T20 is the one you need for the door handles as well as the front bumper removal. YouTube videos told me the right size. It's not that hard to do, just watch a few videos then go for it. What ever you do, don't keep turning to the point you are unscrewing the screw all the way out. You only need to turn to the point both pieces of the handles release. There appear to be 2 ways to do it but I followed the one where you turn the screw and tug the handle till it locks out, then tug the smaller piece till it pops out. On drivers key cover, use a small precision screw driver flat head to pry the plastic tabs off the metal lock cylinder. 

*GM Accessories#338-20919349*


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I can't remember if I've posted in here and I'm too lazy to look back through on my phone.






 Sent with iLove


----------



## Snakecharmer383 (Aug 1, 2014)

This is mine I picked up yesterday. I didn't want another black vehicle but when it's clean it don't get much better!!


----------



## jaydeesox (Aug 1, 2014)

I got mine last week. Excited to do a little custom on it


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

We all know they look good in black


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## jaydeesox (Aug 1, 2014)

Little disappointed. Didn't quite fit


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jaydeesox said:


> Little disappointed. Didn't quite fit


 Now try dipping the silver pieces to see if it works out. You have any exterior shots?


----------



## jaydeesox (Aug 1, 2014)

@merc6 not yet besides the stock picture from above. I have had my cruze for 2 weeks now


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> So here's one picture in the daylight.


Don't sweat it man, I had a guy hit me in the parking lot in two weeks of my new diesel. Got my entire right rear of the bumper and my DEF tank. Guy went under my car and backed it out and left lol. So that makes two of us with F'ed up cruze's in two weeks haha


----------



## Snakecharmer383 (Aug 1, 2014)

Front plate off and black overlay on the bowties


----------



## jaydeesox (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice snake charmer. I ordered black overlays too. Someone just got a black cruze in my neighborhood. Hot pink bow tie. Have to make mine more masculine


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ger8mm said:


> View attachment 103921


Shiney! Haha


----------



## jaydeesox (Aug 1, 2014)

New handles


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Those look really nice! Is that a brushed chrome?


----------



## jaydeesox (Aug 1, 2014)

Just vinyl. This site does have chrome handles cheap but I like the brushed look

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ange...er-Fits-2009-2011-Chevy-Cruze/1990031682.html


----------



## 11CruzeLTZ (Jul 20, 2014)

Here's my stock (for now) LTZ


----------



## jaydeesox (Aug 1, 2014)

I have seen aftermarket side mirror turn signals, has anyone tried that yet?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

finally pics with new headlights and tails and shes clean lol






here is a better one


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jaydeesox said:


> I have seen aftermarket side mirror turn signals, has anyone tried that yet?


Overseas that don't have fender turn signals gets them. Besides that eBay has painted mirror covers with led turn signals. I haven't done it as I'm too lazy to figure out the wires.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

there is a video tutorial on youtube


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's my ctd, still waiting on parts. I'll be updating soon....


----------



## jaydeesox (Aug 1, 2014)

Little details... Added Chrome to defroster vent (because the regular vent is already)







and these Non-Slip mats to go with my already red center console


----------



## SavetheManuals! (Aug 14, 2014)

2013 6M BGM here!


----------



## Snakecharmer383 (Aug 1, 2014)

Debadged her today  So Clean!


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey guys. I know this is an old one. I debadged her yesterday. Carbon fibre bow ties. She goes on Tuesday for surgery. Full body kit is here. Yay. But the wrong hood came so 6 more weeks till that comes. Sigh. I'll keep you updated. Keep cruzin'!


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

New pic. Debadged. And fibered the bowties


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Body kit next week. And hopefully taillights come in. I hate those big red barns.


----------



## tkhan101 (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's mines


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Body kit is done, waiting on hood now


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Another


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll put one of the rear when my taillights come in


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

are those the bmc side skirts?


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

a little flair added to the black....


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's a shot of mine after installing the smoke side markers!


----------



## patrick186 (Nov 15, 2013)

Blacked out all the chrome on the car except for the bottom strip on the RS rear bumper and then threw on a roof rack and fairing.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

MINI 3NI said:


> are those the bmc side skirts?


No their the seibon ones


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice cars. Mine's pretty much stock looking besides the tail lights and lip spoiler, everything else is all about utility and beneath the skin. Here's the last pics before it got banged up in my own carport


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't mind the dust. Hood is on, foglights are in.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Hood


----------



## Snakecharmer383 (Aug 1, 2014)

New pics today. Washed and waxed and ready for winter.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

New pics


----------



## tkhan101 (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's a few newer shots of my Cruze:


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

....Can I be the official "fall" cruze? lol


----------



## jhartleytx (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

spring clean complete, and my awesome parking spot, incase your wondering it's a dead end after my driveway and my neighbours after turning this corner.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Blacked out markers









Playing with an idea.


----------



## jaydeesox (Aug 1, 2014)

The winter was a little hard on my Cruze and I have found a few nicks and scratches. Is there a good touch up pen to cover these up?


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

You can get touch-up paint at most automotive stores for the color code. The best and cheapest until you can repair the chips with touch-up paint though...


----------



## jaydeesox (Aug 1, 2014)

haha I never thought of a Sharpie as even an option.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

After driving a Nissan Altima and an Infiniti FX it's so nice to be back to the Cruzen. 

Took a mini road trip with my mom to my favorite state park.
Idk if you can tell in the photo, but road winds around with the stream and you drive over it in several places. Kinda fun.


----------

